
AMD ROCm Platform - dragontamer
http://rocm-documentation.readthedocs.io/
======
dragontamer
AMD's ROCm Platform is relatively new, as far as I can tell. The most
intriguing part of it to me is the HCC Compiler, which seems to be based on
Microsoft's C++ AMP project. It seems like HCC and HIP are AMD's answer to
"CUDA" (since OpenCL is too unwieldy to use due to juggling "multiple
sources").

The main downside is that my own personal computer is too old to run ROCm.
There's a requirement of PCIe 3.0 and a relatively modern AMD GPU (4xx series
and above basically).

Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be much discussion about this platform
yet. So I really don't know much about it. If people could talk about their
experiences with ROCm, I'd definitely be interested!

